# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Anyone got one of these?

## jimmy6.5

Hey guys looking at buying a trail cam, was thinking of getting a Moultrie D-444 Mid Cam. Does anyone have one are they good value for money or is there something better below the $250 mark?
Cheers

----------


## Uplandstalker

No, haven't got one. However, very interested in getting a trail cam in.

----------

